# Swift Factory Tour 4-6th March



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately George & Angie have had to 'opt out' of running this rally (Nothing too serious I hope), so I've been asked to step in. These factory tours appear to be popular so the point of this post is, there are now 2 places up for grabs - get your name down quick if you're interested.

Ian

P.S. Don't ask me too many questions just yet as I don't have any answers :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ian there may only be 1 place as i'm waiting for some body to get back to me will let you know as soon as I know :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Rally full now, but drop me a pm if you want to go on a reserve list.

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi could wallis and roger7webster please answer my pms. Thank you


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Directions to Greengrass Park DO NOT USE SAT NAV POST CODE

If you travelling from the North follow A1 to York, then 1079 to Beverley, now travelers from the South can follow M62 A63 and on to Beverley, A165 from Beveley to Bridlington, follow the A165 until you see signs for Leven,exit at this round about and follow through the village, carrying on to open country side for about 1 mile, now the road rises up and bends right, as you rise over the brow take the first turning left, this is Hempholme Lane, on to a T junction turn left and follow for 2 miles, go past Billabong Camp Site and its the next turning on your right, do not follow the camp site signs as you cannot get in this way.

If you want to stay extra nights then please book with the site on 01964 542112 or e.mail [email protected]. The price is £10pn inc electric.

Please take your own booze as the club house has no bar you can get food there though.

Jacquie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Due to a cancellation there's a place available, first come first served :wink: 

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a place available on this the last Swift Factory Tour Rally if nobody grabs it quick I might go again :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see crescent has added his name to the rally list can you please let me have your christian names a.s.a.p thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope your day goes well on the visit we wished we had booked now as we have ordered a KonTiki 669 on Saturday. 

We were going to have a second hand one but after seeing it there are one or two changes on the 08 model which are important to us. So if you get to see round one that is due out to the dealers in the next few weeks be carefull it could be ours 

Tim


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Tim, looking forward to it.

Ian


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Factory Visit*

Hi Peter and Kath. Here we are at Greengrass Park, its darn cold to boot!!! We are sure that you engineered the weather as we had gale force winds, lashing rain and in the finish this morning as we made our way from Settle, we had half an inch of snow with the wind still blasting!

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Beth (Polo) and Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Greetings*

Hello Beth and Ray

There is a sprinkling of snow this morning but it is lovely and sunny.

You need some warm coats for the factory visit as you will be outside for some of the time.

Looking foward to seeing you tomorrow.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'll be up around lunchtime, just got to decamp here first.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I think I speak for all who attended today's visit when I say that it was a well organised and informative visit, a big thank you to Peter, Kath, Lynsey, Mike and the rest of their very helpful staff for sparing the time to show us round and present the Company.

Thank you

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Must agree with Ian, a very enjoyable and informative visit
Thanks to all concerned
Roger & Maureen


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Swift Factory Visit*

Hi all. Thanks so much for everything organised for the tour today. What can we add to what has already been said. Thank you seems so inadequate but we really enjoyed meeting everyone and being able to put faces to the names on the forum.

Beth and Ray


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*swift factory visit*

Hi everyone,

Just adding my thanks to all involved at Swift for the informative and enjoyable visit today.

Also thanks to Ian for getting my WiFi connection sorted so that I can send this message whilst sitting in my "Bella" watching him lockup his "van" to go across to the clubhouse for more eats!!

That said "bye for now"; I'm off to join him and the others!!!

Pam


----------

